# man thinks his a dog :)



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

would you like to make him your pet? 

Pittsburgh Man Thinks He's a Dog, Goes By Name 'Boomer' - ABC News


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

DogManDan said:


> would you like to make him your pet?
> 
> Pittsburgh Man Thinks He's a Dog, Goes By Name 'Boomer' - ABC News


Nah your alright :shocked:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> Nah your alright :shocked:


^^^^
What she said, he looks the type to hump legs


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Poor sod needs locking up !!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Is he 'house trained' ???


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

if you read it... his crate trained too during weekends


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 14, 2013)

.........???


----------

